# Problème contrat



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai des informations sur la légalité de faire un contrat sur planning, ou son fonctionnement si vous arrivez à m aiguiller...

Avec la petite Lou j'ai des réservations d horaires pendant la période ecole de:

Lundi, mardi, jeudi, vendredi 6h15-8h45 / 16h30-

17h30

Mercredi 6h15-17h30

TOTAL 21H75 de réservation d heures mais planning sur 20 heures

Pendant les vacances scolaires:

Lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi, vendredi 10h00-

17h30

TOTAL 37H50 de réservation d heures mais planning sur 30 heures.

Seulement les parents souhaitent que dans les 30 heures de réservation, les horaires soient de 6h15 à 17h30 tout les jours, soit 56h25 de réservation pour un planning de 30 heures durant les vacances scolaires...

Sachant que nous ne sommes pas souvent à 30 heures pleines,

Pensez vous que je doive accepter de réserver 56h25 par semaine durant les vacances en étant payé que 30heures, et surtout est ce légale ?


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Ben non en fait.
S'il vous paie 30h vous êtes dispo 30 h.... pas 37h30 déjà..
S'il vous paie 20h vous êtes dispo 20 h ..... pas 21h45 !
Alors encore pire : vous payer de 10h à 17h30 mais vous dire de rester dispo dès 6h15... Ben puis quoi encore....

En plus les planning variables doivent maintenant être communiqués à l'ass mat au moins 2 mois avant ou grand max avant le 25 du mois en cours pour le suivant..  

Etes-vous agréée en horaires atypiques pour accueillir dès 6h15 ?
Avez-vous d'autres contrats, à quelle heure se finissent-ils ?


----------



## booboo (25 Octobre 2022)

Réservations d'horaires . ??? 

Euh non, il y a les horaires notés au contrat, pour lesquels on s'engage de fait à accueillir l'enfant, point.

S'il y a besoin (ponctuellement)d'heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires, le parent nous en fait la demande, et on est libre d'accepter... ou pas...


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Je finis avec tous mes contrats à 17h 
Et commence le travail à 6h


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

@Dasica 
Donc vous avez un agrément en horaires atypiques pour pouvoir accueillir dès 6h du matin ?


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Non car agrément de nuit est de 19h/6h et ma PMI m a jamais rien dit


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

A voir l'avis des collègues, mais les assistantes maternelles dovent remplir un formulaire CERFA pour obtenir ou renouveler l'agrément.
Il est le même pour tous, dans la France entière, avec la question : Demandez-vous à être agréée pour les horaires atypiques : OUI ou NON ?
Sur l'ancien Cerfa 04, c'était avant 7h ou après 20h
Sur le nouveau Cerfa 05, c'est avant 8h ou après 18h.

Il n'a jamais été question de 19h ou 6 h...


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Mon renouvellement en juin 2023


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Donc le dernier date de juin 2018, à l'époque c'était le cerfa 04.
Depuis le 1er septembre 2022 les PMI sont censées envoyer le Cerfa 05.
Vous avez obtenu votre premier agrément quand ?


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

26/06/2018


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Voilà ce qui était écrit sur le Cerfa en 2018... Ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente.... 
Avez-vous gardé le 2° feuillet de votre demande d'agrément en 2018 ....?


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Je ne doute pas de se que vous dites 😉
J ai du coche oui car pmi ne me dit rien sur mes heures de travail


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Et pour info si ça peut en intéresser certain(e)s, voilà ce qui est sur le nouveau Cerfa 05


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Toujours est il que je suis dans mon droit de refusé la proposition des PE ? C est pas légal


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

C'est de l'exploitation.
Si vous acceptez c'est la porte ouverte à tous les abus.
Imaginez : vous avez un RDV à prendre chez l'ophtalmo.... Les délais sont longs. Vous appelez aujourd'hui, on vous propose un RDV un mardi pendant les vacances de février à 8h30. Vous acceptez puisque les enfants arrivent sur le principe à 10h puisque vous êtes payée à partir de 10h.
Puis voilà, en février le PE vous dit : "ah tiens mardi tu les as à partir de 6h15"
Euh oui, et votre RDV Ophtalmo ?????
Donc vous refusez les enfants à 6h15.... Les PE vont vous faire la misère car vous aurez accepté ces conditions.
DONC NON VOUS REFUSEZ.
Ou alors il vous paie 56h et vous êtes dispo tous les jours des VS à cette heure pour lui.
Ou alors il vous paie 10h/17h30 et avant 10h vous êtes libre de votre temps.
Car là en fait, vous seriez dispo pour eux gratos....

Donc s'ils veulent vous payer 37h et des bananes et bien vous êtes dispo de 10h à 17h30.
Si un jour ils ont besoin de les déposer avant, ils vous demandent. Vous pouvez c'est bien, vous ne pouvez pas, vous refusez.
ET.... ils doivent bien sûr vous payer en heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires, majorées et non imposables


----------



## Dasica (25 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour le retour 
Belle fin de journee


----------



## booboo (25 Octobre 2022)

Conseillez les de lire la CCn pour qu'ils comprennent comment fonctionne la mensualisation .


----------



## stephy2 (25 Octobre 2022)

> @Nanou91 : Au niveau du cerfa 05, les horaires ne sont plus les mêmes ? Je ne le savais pas. Pour moi c'était encore 7h/20h! Que devons-nous faire quand j'accueille des enfants avant 8h et après 18h du coup ? Je dois prévenir le conseil général pour demander agrément avec horaires atypiques que je n'ai pas actuellement ?


----------



## B29 (25 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2 
Si vous avez signé le Cerfa 05, vous devez demander à modifier votre agrément pour passer en horaires atypiques.  Si vous êtes sur le Cerfa 04, il reste valable jusqu'au prochain renouvellement.


----------



## Mimipoupina (25 Octobre 2022)

Réservation d'heures ????????????
En 11 ans de métier c'est la première fois que j'entends une chose pareil 😅
On a une mensualisation qui est calculée en début de contrat, on réserve pas des heures en dehors de la mensu sans les payer, ne vous laissez surtout pas avoir !!!


----------



## stephy2 (25 Octobre 2022)

OK merci B29


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Oh la la c'est quoi ce binz !!! ils vous prennent pour leur esclave en fait ! ils ont des besoins et bien ils paient en conséquence ... 🤔et qd vous arrivez à vos 20h ou 30h et bien ils reviennent chercher leur chérubin non mais çà va pas bien dans leur tête là ? ou plutôt si ils font attention à leur portefeuille ... et ce cirque dure depuis combien de temps ??? tout est à reprendre vite fait bien fait car là la mensualisation a été "SOUS-ESTIMéE" c'est flagrant et vous n'êtes pas obligée de faire plus que ce qui est inscrit au contrat faites leur bien comprendre ...


----------



## Griselda (25 Octobre 2022)

1) Demande de toute urgence un ecrit de ta PMI ou ton CD qui t'autorise à accueillir en horaire atypique car en cas d'incident tu seras la seule à être dans la m... avec à minima un refus de prise en charge par ton assurance ET la sécu, au pire un retrait d'agrément.

2) Un planning n'est possible QUE pour un contrat à temps plein soit 195h/mois payées car tout temps partiel doit pouvoir être complété. Impossible de t'engager avec une autre famille sur les temps laissés vacants en ayant un planning fournis, même 2 mois à l'avance. Il est donc indispensable de payer toutes les heures potentielles. Libre aux PE de te confier l'enfant sur toutes les heures payées ou non.


----------

